# Port Elizabeth Lodge join interest.



## Xabiso (Jun 21, 2020)

I’m from Port Elizabeth and is very much interested in becoming a part of the brethren .


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jun 22, 2020)

Contact a local Lodge and petition..


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jun 22, 2020)

Coincidentally I have a an old friend from Port Elizabeth, MI.

Because of that friendship, I know that there are a few more Port Elizabeth in the US. In addition to Port Elizabeth in South Africa, of course.

What Port Elizabeth are you from? Different States have different Grand Lodges.


----------

